# Sump overflow...



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok when using a overflow box, say if the power goes out and the pump stops pumping back into the tank. Wouldnt it keep siphoning water which would just overflow the sump and dump my whole tank on my floor? Is there a way to make sure this doent happen? This is the only thing that is stopping me from building a sump....thanks


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

No it only drains as low as the teeth on the box are. buy or build a big sump and un-plug the pump this will simulate a power outage. then you will know exactly how high the water will be i your sump.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> No it only drains as low as the teeth on the box are. buy or build a big sump and un-plug the pump this will simulate a power outage. then you will know exactly how high the water will be i your sump.


Ok so I think I understand. The siphon will stop once the water level in your tank drops below the teeth right? Well it looks like those teeth are like a 1-2inch from the top of the overflow. Thats still a lot of water. Can overflows be found a most LFS? What would the average price for one be?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To stop the siphon you can have a hole drilled in the back of the return right where the top of the water level is. You will have a couple gallons dump into the sump but thats all. As long as you do not remove the overflow or U-Tubes the siphon will not be lost and when power goes back on it will just pick up where it left off. I dont think the level of the overflow is going to make a difference since water will always be at the top of the teeth and will determine the water level at the top of the tank. You will have to find the ideal level to set it at since they are adjustable. You want to avoid having the skimmer box and the overflow box on the same level so that you are not having water at the extreme top of tank because any clog in a sponge will just add more water from the sump to your tank causing a minor spill. You probably want the skimmer box/overflow about 2-3" below the overflow box that is outside of the tank. LFS will rape you on overflow boxes so your best bet is checking out sites like Dr Fosters and Smith, BigAls, etc...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> To stop the siphon you can have a hole drilled in the back of the return right where the top of the water level is. You will have a couple gallons dump into the sump but thats all. As long as you do not remove the overflow or U-Tubes the siphon will not be lost and when power goes back on it will just pick up where it left off. I dont think the level of the overflow is going to make a difference since water will always be at the top of the teeth and will determine the water level at the top of the tank. You will have to find the ideal level to set it at since they are adjustable. You want to avoid having the skimmer box and the overflow box on the same level so that you are not having water at the extreme top of tank because any clog in a sponge will just add more water from the sump to your tank causing a minor spill. You probably want the skimmer box/overflow about 2-3" below the overflow box that is outside of the tank. LFS will rape you on overflow boxes so your best bet is checking out sites like Dr Fosters and Smith, BigAls, etc...


thanks that helped out a lot. So is there a max turn over rate when using a wet/dry. I have a 125g with a ac110 on it right now. (I know that is no where near enough, I just upgraded tanks.) So I am looking to use a wet/dry to its max ablitity on my 125g. I am going to make the diy sterlite drawer sump. What kinda of gph overflow and pump should I be looking to get? I understand the concept now, but now im struggling to put proper equipment together....well hopefully this makes a little bit on sense, and Im not just rambling away....thanks


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I usually shoot for 10x turnover some might say thats to much but i have never had any issues with any of my tanks, water parameters perfect, and always crystal clear


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

SeedlessOne said:


> To stop the siphon you can have a hole drilled in the back of the return right where the top of the water level is. You will have a couple gallons dump into the sump but thats all. As long as you do not remove the overflow or U-Tubes the siphon will not be lost and when power goes back on it will just pick up where it left off. I dont think the level of the overflow is going to make a difference since water will always be at the top of the teeth and will determine the water level at the top of the tank. You will have to find the ideal level to set it at since they are adjustable. You want to avoid having the skimmer box and the overflow box on the same level so that you are not having water at the extreme top of tank because any clog in a sponge will just add more water from the sump to your tank causing a minor spill. You probably want the skimmer box/overflow about 2-3" below the overflow box that is outside of the tank. LFS will rape you on overflow boxes so your best bet is checking out sites like Dr Fosters and Smith, BigAls, etc...


thanks that helped out a lot. So is there a max turn over rate when using a wet/dry. I have a 125g with a ac110 on it right now. (I know that is no where near enough, I just upgraded tanks.) So I am looking to use a wet/dry to its max ablitity on my 125g. I am going to make the diy sterlite drawer sump. What kinda of gph overflow and pump should I be looking to get? I understand the concept now, but now im struggling to put proper equipment together....well hopefully this makes a little bit on sense, and Im not just rambling away....thanks
[/quote]

From what I understand Wet Dry's due to the design are actually more effective with a 5-6 times turnover rate compared to higher rates because at a slower rate there is more cotact with the bio media (balls).... On my 125G setup I have 2 AC110's plus a wetdry. It may be over kill and it may not be, but it works well. On the 125G for the wet dry use a 625GPH pump with a maximum of 750GPH. Your current setup with a single AC110 is actually good if you just have one monster fish in there but if you have a group of fish than yes i would recommend the wet dry in addition or another AC110 at the least.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

the key is to match the overflow box to the pump. Yes i have heard both sides of the theory- 5-6 times the tank size verses more is better. First you got to figure out if you want a single or dual outlet overflow box. 600 gph verses 1200 gph (could be off by a little but these are the numbers i remember off my overflows). Then buy a pump to match or undergun the overflow box rating. (IE if you choose the single 600gph, dont buy a pump that returns at 1000gph because then you will have a flood) Look at the manufacture's rating AND the head pressure loss. I use the Mag series. so a single i would step it up and go one size bigger to compensate for the head pressure loss. hope this helps if not post Qs and we'll help you out in a jiffy.
Al


----------

